# Phase 1 Completed



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Completed the pistol permit class yesterday. Just have to go to the police station to for the application and fingerprints, then it's just the waiting game.

Here is a pic of my target... Not the best, but good enough.:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Not too bad. What distance was that done at?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

From now untill you get your permit you can go and have some fun trying to get that group as tight as you can. Just don't stress out about the group. Enjoy it and have fun. Good luck.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

20 yards. I need practice.

*Edit* Only 30ft


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, that's still not bad at all for 30 ft.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks! Like Baldy said, I'll have to practice to tighten up my groups.


----------

